

A former Googler has declared war on ad blockers with a new startup - thescrewdriver
http://www.businessinsider.com/former-google-exec-launches-sourcepoint-with-10-million-series-a-funding-2015-6/

======
bediger4000
I don't see how ad blockers are "bad" \- I'm running it on my computer, after
all. Don't I get to control what my computer does?

In a larger sense, calling ad blockers "bad" is the kind of thinking that
leads to DRM, or government mandated blacklist software. If you can't make
interesting ads, go home.

------
lsiunsuex
I only recently (last month or so) started using an ad blocker. IMO, if the
content is free, ads on a page are completely reasonable. I installed the ad
blocker because some websites take it way to far. Don't show a modal box to
get me to sign up for your notifications or newsletter - if i want to, i'll
find the link. Don't be excessive - I counted 7 ads on Wired's homepage.
Seriously? And at least, try to target ads. If i'm reading an article about
Apple, I don't want to see an ad for bath tubs from Home Depot because your
using tracking cookies and I'm remodeling my bathroom. Show me ads for Apple
accessories or software related to Apple.

~~~
tzgur8
This is just a race between adTech companies and adBlockers, like the
information security race - more attacks, more protection. Both tend to
balance the other over time.

------
marssaxman
It's my computer. You don't get to decide what I run on it. If I don't want to
run your stuff, you can step off.

